

Facebook forces @facebook.com email address on users - deepakprakash
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/06/25/facebooks-lame-attempt-to-force-its-email-service-on-you/

======
ColinWright
Earlier discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4151433>

Here's some discussion and a link describing how to fix it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157589>

